# 1996 Hoyt Enticer string length



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I need some help. I am working at a bow shop part time tuning bows before season starts here in Michigan. Today a guy brought in an old Hoyt Enticer that the string had broken on. Hoyt's tune charts only go back to 1997, and it looks like they don't have a message board any more. It has recurve limbs and what looks like command cams. The modules have a number 8 on them. Do any of you have any old charts or possibly the same bow? The sticker on his lower limb is gone. They are the long recurve carbonite limbs. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

If the draw length is 29-30" ( C-3 cam) 57 1/2" is what my '96 called for with the recurve Carbonite XL limbs. I believe I shot an "8" module also.

Rick 



Rick


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks much for the reply.


----------

